# Yoga



## MANDA_frenchoc (Dec 22, 2006)

Yoga and doing basically any kind of stretching, muscle-tension releasing physical activity has always helped me.
It calms me, which makes me think much less of the DP/DR I am experiencing, so I just feel better in general.

I'd recommend it for those of you who haven't tried.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I got this beginners yoga dvd and it has this funny lady who while you're doing some funny pose she'll say things like 'with soft eyes, look up'
or _'feel your brain soften' _ :lol:

I can't help laughing and then I fall on my butt.
but it does seem to help a little.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

> 'with soft eyes, look up'
> or 'feel your brain soften'


LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

I got to the stage where I was willing to try anything to relax and yoga was one of them.
I went to one session, the yoga itself was OK but the meditation we did at the end of the session was a little weird, I couldn't think straight.
The instructor said that I went to far under ?, I just seemed to make me feel worse, I couldn't drive for about half an hour.
While the instructor lead us through the meditation I started to feel relaxed, but then I (And this is going to sound weird) I felt like I wasn't myself, I felt like I was part of everything, I felt like I had become one with everything.
See I told you it sounds weird
It was a little freaky, when I came out of it everyone else had left apart from the instructor, I had been laying there for about 15 Min's longer.
But like I said, it made me feel a little sick/weird.
I haven't tried it since. :shock:

Greg


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

ahh yeah. I've had that sort of thing happen too but not at a yoga class or anything.
pretty freaky stuff huh? :?

I wonder if it's real or is it just some function of our brains messing with us again?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Layla,

When did it happen with you?
I have experienced the same thing in dreams, but it wasn't so freaky.
I dreams, its slightly different though, its not that I feel part of everything,
its more like I can feel the energy of everything, and see it.
For example, when I look at the mountains they have a violet glow to them.
Its probably one of the best dreams I have had, even better than lucid dreaming,
lucid dreaming is more about the self, in fact you learn a lot about yourself in a lucid dream
because everything you think happens,
and its not always good :shock: 
have you ever had I lucid dream?

Like I said they are good, but not as good as the first one I described,
that was pure.

Greg


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I almost never have lucid dreams. only sometimes right before I wake up.

I've had that kind of part of everything sensing everything feeling in some weird places like at a rock show, I had to leave and go sit on the floor of the bathroom till it passed. 
Also had it happen when I was singing and I just kept singing and then I passed out when I got off stage. :lol: must have scared my accompanist.
Other times too, when I was gardening or swimming. I don't really know what connects them. 
Maybe the same kind of state of mind every time...? hmm.
but I can't really describe it :? 
Maybe it's because singing and dancing and swimming etc can be sort of meditative in a way.

It hasn't happened very often.. a handful of times in my life.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

It sounds like you guys are having peak experiences, transpersonal psychologists like Maslow and Ken Wilber talk about them a lot. You know Greg that it is very rare for someone to experience what you did one your first meditation experience, for some people it takes years of practice to achieve such states.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

> You know Greg that it is very rare for someone to experience what you did one your first meditation experience, for some people it takes years of practice to achieve such states.


That's exactly what the instructor said to me when I came out of it.
She then kept asking me questions about it.
Questions I could not answer, because there are really no words that can describe it.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

> It sounds like you guys are having peak experiences


Hey Pablo,

what do you mean by that, what is a peak experience?

G.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Greg, I have ripped off a quote from here to explain what I mean by peak experiences http://www.themystica.com/mystica/artic ... ences.html

"American psychologist and philosopher Abraham H. Maslow (1908-1970) coined this term to describe nonreligious quasi-mystical and mystical experiences. Peak experiences are sudden feelings of intense happiness and well-being, and possibly the awareness of "ultimate truth" and the unity of all things............ He feels at one with the world and is pleased with it; he or she has seen the ultimate truth or the essence of all things."

I am interested in anything else you can describe about you experiences with meditation and im not surpised your teacher asked so many questions, I have been meditating for over a year and I have had experiences but none as dramatic as you describe, perhaps this is worth looking into a bit deeper as it could be related to your health and state of mind.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

> I am interested in anything else you can describe about you experiences with meditation


I don't think I can explain what it felt like with words, its like trying describe DP to someone who doesn't have it, only about 5 times harder.
I guess the closest description would be, Imagine you are meditating while floating in the ocean.
Now try and imagine what it would feel like if your body started to turn to water, becoming one with the ocean.
You are now not yourself, you ARE the ocean.
But it really goes deeper than that, like I said its really hard to explain.

Greg.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Greg, did you feel a "type" of energy within you which you could control at your will and use it to ease you?

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

> Greg, did you feel a "type" of energy within you which you could control at your will and use it to ease you?


No, I didn't feel I had to control anything, there was nothing to be uneasy about.
But in the dreams I felt and saw the energy of everything, but I had no desire to do anything but feel it, and admire it.

Greg


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Most of the more esoteric mystical religions would say you experienced reality as it really is, that we are not seprate and we have no seperate selves and the world is non-dual in nature. Some psychologists say that this is how we experinced the world when we were born and we only started to create a seperate identity in the first few years of life as a mental construct, so in other words everything we perceive as our "self" or identity is a mental construction and therefore has no solid basis. Maybe you perceived reality more directly when you meditated without the filters and distortions.


----------

